# Clam Caraway Chowder



## ckoetke (Feb 21, 2009)

16 cherrystone clams, soaked in water for 30 min. and well scrubbed 
1 t. caraway seed 
1 c. chicken stock or low sodium broth 
1 1/2 c. water 
4 strips bacon, chopped finely 
1/2 c. each of finely chopped onion and celery 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1/3 c. flour 
1 c. cream 
2 c. milk 
1 bay leaf 
1 t. thyme 
1 1/2 c. diced potato

&nbsp

&nbsp

Place clams, caraway, stock and water in a large covered saucepan. Bring to a boil and simmer for 20 minutes.
Remove the clams and strain the clam juice. 
Chop the clam meat as finely as possible and reserve. 
In a large saucepan, gently cook bacon, onions and celery until soft. 
Add garlic and cook 1 minute. 
Add the flour and cook 1 more minute. 
Add the cream and milk and bring to a boil, stirring frequently. Cook until thickened. 
Add reserved clam juice, seasonings and potatoes. 
Simmer for approximately 20 minutes or until potatoes are completely soft. 
Add chopped clam meat. Season with salt and white pepper and serve very hot.

*Background*StartFragment

Often times, people ask me what the inspiration behind the new recipes is. Truthfully, there are many different sources of inspiration. But the recipe that follows is perhaps my favorite example of how some ideas just "happen". One day while making chowder, I glanced toward the spice shelf and noticing the caraway jar thought, "why not?". I discovered that caraway, when applied judiciously, is the perfect accent for clam chowder and delivers a unique flavor twist. For the difference between New England and Manhattan Clam Chowder, see glossary. In the meantime, enjoy this chowder, which is perfectly suited for cold winter weather!


----------

